# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Lagos

## Eduardo Martins

Boas tardes amigos
Eu sou da Guarda mas amanhã vou deslocar-me a Lagos em trabalho
gostava que alguém da zona me informasse algum sítio onde eu em Lagos pudesse colectar alguns garrafões de água (método artesanal sem bomba nem nenhum acessório) e também onde pudesse apanhar alguns eremitas 

Obrigado a todos

Eduardo Martins

----------

